# pleco changing color



## brondie

Hi....

Why does my common pleco seem to be changing color? Have had him for about 10 days in a community tank. The color seems to be pale yellow or cream on the body and part of the head and tail. No spots growths etc just change of color. Part of plecy is a dark color and part of him is lighter. His upper body color now seems to be becoming light like the underside. No evidence of fin rot. Pleco seems fine sitting on the gravel and at the sides of the tank. Water parameters are fine. Seems to be eating algae and probably the wafers at night. I think plecy was an even dark color when I got him.....is he fine; turning albino or has he some disease?
Would appreciate all your comments help......
Thanks


----------



## pureplecs

Pictures always help but it is normal for many species of plecos to change color (turn lighter or darker) depending on mood, stress, etc. Some even change depending on the color of ornaments and gravel.


----------



## brondie

Thanks......what a relief. I did not want plecy to be unwell


----------



## Guest

well if he's changing because of stress then he is unwell. what are your water perameters? tank mates? tank size? how big is he?


----------



## jeremy242

There are either poor water conditions, lowdisloved O2 content, too small a tank, not enought hiding spots, wrong food or not eating, tank mates that are stressing him, or he is just really stressed. I have only had one pleco that changed colours and that was my clown. He did that because he didn't like his tank mates


----------



## brondie

Water parameters are fine. Tank size is 55 gallons. Other fishes are 4 clown loaches 1 siamese algae eater 2 dwarf gourami 2 red rainbows. There are caves to hide. Have seen plecy eating algae but not the wafers. Dont know if he is eating them at night after the lights are turned off. Appears to be moving around fine the color is like cream on the upper side of his body. Will try to get a photo if I am able to.
Thanks.....


----------



## Guest

saying the water perameters are fine doesnt tell us anything. what are your ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and Ph levels?


----------



## Guest

Also a 55g is way to small for 4 clown loaches. They need a 90g or bigger I believe.


----------



## Guest

The loaches should be fine for awhile (maybe a year or so)...they grow slow. A 55g isn't a good permanent home though, so if you plan to keep them a long time, I'd think about upgrading their tank in a year or so.

The common plec will also outgrow the 55g. He will get around 12 inches. He will probably fit fine, but will probably feel a little cramped when he is full grown. 

My bristlenose's color changed after I got him...but its still the same. I think he just grew and his color changed some. I didn't see him very often, so I freaked out and thought something was wrong...but he was fine.


----------



## Alin10123

Maybe a piece of driftwood? Do you have one in the tank? Common plecos need a piece of driftwood to suck on so that they get nutrients for digestion.


----------

